# Troy-Bilt Pony Issues



## dwitten13 (May 25, 2010)

Greetings all. 

I am a new user and having some issues with my riding lawn mower. I am pretty tech savy, but not an expert, so I am looking for some help.

As of late my tractor stopped starting. 

It is a 2006 Troy-Bilt Pony with a B&S engine. It very much seems like an electrical issue to or from a safety switch. It used to start every once in awhile, but now nothing.

I have removed the Brake Safety switch, had it tested at a local parts store, and they say it is good. To start the engine, the only thing I can find that says has to be engaged is the seat switch, the PTO off and the brake engaged. I have not yet been able to find the PTO switch, and the seat switch seems to be engaged while I am doing all this.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Regards,

Dan


----------



## Windlake (Apr 29, 2010)

Does it turn over and just not fire? Have you checked, are you getting spark?


----------



## dwitten13 (May 25, 2010)

No, when I turn the key it does not turn over or even try to turn. No sound is made at all.

I have taken jumpers from the Tractor battey direct to the starter and gotten the starter to turn over, but that was it. Also put the multi-meter on the battery (which I replaced last season) and got a good 12 v. 

so no, i have not checked the spark plug, but didn't think I was at that point.


----------



## Windlake (Apr 29, 2010)

No, if it's not even turning over you're not at that point yet. To me it sounds like it has to be a safety switch or grounding/contact issue. Could be a fuse or broken wire too. If it turns with direct contact from a jumper battery, something somewhere between your battery and the starter is breaking the circuit. Tough to track down. Wish I could help.


----------



## kirkridge (Jun 30, 2010)

*switch*

JD offers an improved starter relay to help with this problem. IT IS NOT THE SOLENOID but a starter relay. Might want to research that


----------

